# Facebook Friends!



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

considering I work full time, go to school full time, and am a full time mommy to Lulu, it really doesn't leave me with that much time for a social life. I wind up spending most of my free time on here! and there's so many of you that I speak with every day and I don't even know what you look like! (but I do know what your super cute hedgies look like  ) so I just wanted to make this thread to see if anyone was interested in becoming friends on facebook 

I would love for everybody to be my friend :lol: so if you'd like, you can friend me 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=38008211

and if you'd like to share your facebook here also, that would be super cool! that way when I look at my news feed, maybe I'll see pictures of a hedgie other than my own? that would be pretty sweet


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I sent you a friend request  We don't ever talk, so you don't have to accept it of course lol.

Here's mine to anyone that would like to add me:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... =512316671


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, I friended both of you. Here is my facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/loraine.crane


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i requested as well.. i recently had put a post letting people know i have pictures i dont always put in my link of my pets and i need more animal lover friends on there!  i'm not sure how to link to my profile so i hope this works..
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1066494519


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here's mine https://www.facebook.com/carolinastormhedgehogs


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive put a friend request for all of you! here's mine http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=48914262

Just put a message saying HHC or something so I know I'm not adding a creep lol


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone can feel free to send me a friend request as well. I will probably post the majority of the pictures of my new hedgie to Facebook when I get him.

https://www.facebook.com/laurhaley


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't post my direct FB on online forums due to a weirdo stalker (I just had to change it) but I will add those here and anyone else is welcome to message me and I will send it to you or add you :lol:


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll request all of you as well 

Here is mine, for future posters:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=hp#!/TristaGee


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

yayyyyy! I am soooo excited about having everybody here as facebook friends! I've been sooo entertained browsing through everybody's pictures! it's so nice because I know that so many of us post way more photos to facebook than we are able to on here so there's so much more to see!

it's also hilarious that, whenever I accept or add somebody new, I go straight to the photos and figure out who you are from your hedgie :lol: I was going through everybody's pages last night while I was laying in bed with my boyfriend and I'm like "oh! here's quinn's mom!" and "here's persimmion's mom!" etc. etc. etc. and hes looking at me like I'm crazy and finally goes "are you really identifying your internet friends by their hedgehogs?" hahaha :lol: 

I love you guys, you make me feel normal


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Im adding everyone! :lol: Just as a hint, my name starts with a P and ends with an e.

http://www.facebook.com/1AndOnlySeph


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Mine;

http://www.facebook.com/emmamalakian


----------

